# Need a speaker cabinet made



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm wanting a 1X12 speaker cabinet made for a reasonable price. Just wondering if anyone has a recommendation for a builder in the Brantford-Hamilton area.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2018)

I came across this $70 112 kijiji ad in Kitchener that may suit your needs

GUITAR CAB 112 VINTAGE SPEAKER CUSTOM MADE | Amps & Pedals | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ummm....no


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Derick Bell. You'll have to meet him in Toronto to pick it up though.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> Derick Bell. You'll have to meet him in Toronto to pick it up though.


Do you have contact info?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Derrick Bell would be my suggestion also.

Possibly Andrew at @Ayr Guitars might build the cab. I'm not sure about the tolexing. At least he is not far from Brantford.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Are you looking for something unique/specific? Usually not that hard to find used 1x12" cabs for a decent price.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'd like a matching cabinet for my Allen Accomplice. So basically a Fender cabinet. I'd like something well built and good quality. 
I see one on kijiji that is a 1x12 Fender cabinet in Kitchener that I may check out. Comes with a cheap Celestion speaker for $180. But I think it won't meet my criteria for "well built, good quality.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm wanting a 1X12 speaker cabinet made for a reasonable price. Just wondering if anyone has a recommendation for a builder in the Brantford-Hamilton area.


My friend has started building small cabs. I can deliver for you as well. I can PM contact info if you're interested.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you see this? 

Traynor cabs can typically withstand a nuclear blast! 

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/traynor-yba-1-mod-1-and-darkhorse-1x12-cab.225836/


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Are you looking for something unique/specific? Usually not that hard to find used 1x12" cabs for a decent price.





greco said:


> Did you see this?
> 
> Traynor cabs can typically withstand a nuclear blast!
> 
> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/traynor-yba-1-mod-1-and-darkhorse-1x12-cab.225836/


Thanks Greco. I may check that out if I decide to go this way.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> My friend has started building small cabs. I can deliver for you as well. I can PM contact info if you're interested.


Thanks It wouldn't hurt to get a quote. I haven't decided if I"m going this way yet but I am getting quotes.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Saw these guys at a guitar show once: Screamin Custom Guitar Cabinets
Beautiful cabs but IIRC, they were quite a bit more expensive than Derrick Bell's cabs. I have one made by Derrick. He apologized for taking a whole week to finish it


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

DaddyDog said:


> Saw these guys at a guitar show once: Screamin Custom Guitar Cabinets
> Beautiful cabs but IIRC, they were quite a bit more expensive than Derrick Bell's cabs. I have one made by Derrick. He apologized for taking a whole week to finish it


Yes so far I'm most interested in Derrick Bell. Kind of far but someone mentioned he'll meet you in TO?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes so far I'm most interested in Derrick Bell. Kind of far but someone mentioned he'll meet you in TO?


That's correct. In my case, I met him in Etobicoke. It sounded like he made regular weekly(?) trips around the GTA.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

DaddyDog said:


> That's correct. In my case, I met him in Etobicoke. It sounded like he made regular weekly(?) trips around the GTA.


Nice. I just need his contact info. I did a google search but didn't find any contact info. Theres a lot of Derrick Bell's that aren't him. Wouldn't have thought it a common name.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I think this is Derrick Bell's email address...
[email protected]

Have a look at @davetcan 's thread:

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/ncd-finally.178993/

Derrick also did some work for @LexxM3 not long ago.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

*
Derrick Bell
613-394-1793*
[email protected]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> *Derrick Bell
> 613-394-1793*
> [email protected]


According to @davetcan's thread, this is an old email address.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Pretty sure the telephone number is correct


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This is one of my buddy's builds. Still for sale I think (110).


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

greco said:


> Did you see this?
> 
> Traynor cabs can typically withstand a nuclear blast!
> 
> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/traynor-yba-1-mod-1-and-darkhorse-1x12-cab.225836/


I second this  
$200 with a WGS ET90 I think that's a great deal, however I am slightly biased


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> This is one of my buddy's builds. Still for sale I think (110).


Beautiful!

Any idea what he would be asking for a 1 x 10 like this (empty)?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Any idea what he would be asking for a 1 x 10 like this?


Empty is $170 I think?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

They are very easy to make.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have met with Derrick at 401 and Weston Rd the first time and someplace in Scarborough the second time. All depends on where most of his customers are that particular weekend


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

He came out to the Elmira Guitar swap meet last year to hook up with a member here.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Derrick answered my email and gave me a quote for a cabinet. $200 for what I want seems like a good deal. I'll most likely put a Celestion Gold in it.


----------



## dleake (Aug 8, 2014)

Derrick is awesome. He made me this cab (see thread) a few months ago. Amazing build quality and price! Met up with him in Mississauga. Great guy!

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...anniversary-1-watt-heads.224066/#post-2295486


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I ordered it. I could have had it This Saturday. Wow thats fast. But I ordered it for delivery for his next Toronto trip 2 weeks from this weekend. I've got a gig Friday and Saturday night this weekend as well as a golf tournament all day Saturday so no way I could have gotten down there this weekend. 
It will probably sit here for a while as an empty cabinet until I decide what speaker. I'm fairly confident I'm going to pony up for a Celestion Gold but I want to research some other possibilities.


----------



## dleake (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes! I forgot to mention Derrick works FAST!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm interested in having a 2x12 cab built. Is Bell still making them? Who else is recommended - either within reasonable distance to Niagara or will ship?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

He will meet you in Toronto. Where in Toronto depends on where everyone else lives when he does a mini meet up. I met him once in Weston and Once in Scarborough. Head is a Trinity 18w Marshall clone and my 2x12 is the smaller version of his 2x12 "British cab". 28" wide, not sure how wide the larger one is


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Do we have confirmation on Derrick's current email?


----------

